# Configuration d'un compte dans mail impossible



## sophie.b (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

j'essaie de configurer mon nouveau compte gmail dans mail
mais je n'arrive pas à accéder à préférences, cela reste grisé...
J'ai une page qui s'affiche me souhaitant la bienvenue ds mail
mais ça refuse le serveur de réception que je mets...
En gros je comprends rien....
Merci de m'éclairer...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir
C'est un peu confus
tu dis ne pas acceder aux preferences de mail
( quel Mail d'ailleurs , celui de quel OS?)

et pourtant tu tentes de rentrer le serveur de reception 
Chose qui se fait sur une des pages de preferences
(creation de comptes)

en passant 
dans l'aide gmail en ligne (en haut  à droite)
il y a une page très claire dédiée à la procédure complete pour Mail
En suivant pas à pas la procédure et rien d'autre dans les options
(en  ne changeant pas les réglages préconisés)

gmail s'intègre parfaitement dans Mail


----------



## sophie.b (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,
c'est un mac OS X version 10.3.9. Je suis en train de suivre 
la démonstration de gmail pr configurer et j'ai besoin de rentrer les numéros de port.
Mais impossible, je ne peux accéder aux préférences dans mail, la zone reste grisée.


----------



## sophie.b (20 Janvier 2008)

Il me met ça : 

Le serveur POP à pop.gmail.com ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et que vous avez saisi les informations correctes dans le champ Serveur de réception. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

encore fois ce n'est pas clair
car tu es déjà dans les preferences
et quelle zone est grisée ?

il n'y a aucune zone de grisée sauf une  ( et c'est volontaire car par defaut on y touche pas c'est répertoire de compte)

tu as ca pour le serveur  POP






et ca pour le SMTP


----------



## Mikolka (3 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum, j'espère ne pas poster au mauvais endroit!
J'ai peur de ne pas être beaucoup plus clair que Sophie B., car mes connaissances informatiques sont assez limitées.
Je crois que je rencontre le même problème qu'elle. 

1) J'utilise un Mac OS X 10.3.9.

2) Je souhaiterais utiliser (Apple) Mail. Mais je ne peux vous donner plus d'informations sur cette application (cf la suite).

3) Lorsque j'ouvre Mail, toutes les fonctionnalités sont "grisées", comme l'écrit Sophie B., c'est-à-dire désactivées.  Je ne peux pas cliquer sur "Préférences" ou sur "À propos de Mail", par exemple, pour configurer un compte ou obtenir des informations sur Mail. Aucune fonction de "Fichier" ne m'est accessible (ou presque), de même pour "Message", "BAL", etc.

4) Par ailleurs, comme pour Sophie B., une fenêtre s'ouvre, à l'ouverture de (Apple) Mail, dans laquelle il est écrit: "vous ne disposez d'aucun compte configuré pour utiliser Mail. Tapez les informations suivantes pour recevoir et envoyer du courier".  Dans la même fenêtre, il me demande d'inscrire: nom, adresse électronique, serveur de reception, POP/IMAP, nom d'utilisateur, mot de passe et serveur de réception. 
Comme vous le remarquez très bien, Pascalformac, c'est précisément une configuration de compte qui doit avoir lieu dans "Préférences". Mais pourquoi la fonctionnalité n'est-elle pas activée dans la fenêtre de l'application de (Apple) Mail?

5) Dans la petite fenêtre ouverte dans Mail (celle dans laquelle on demande d'inscrire des informations pour configurer un compte), j'entre les informations exigées. Mais en guise de réponse de Mail (j'essaie de le configurer pour Gmail), j'obtiens la même proposition que Sophie B.: "Le serveur POP à pop.gmail.com ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et que vous avez saisi les informations correctes dans le champ Serveur de réception. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible."

Pour autant que je puisse y voir clair, je crois qu'il y a deux problèmes: a) un problème lié à l'application (Apple) Mail; b) un problème lié à la configuration du compte Mail à Gmail. Mais j'espère que la résolution du premier me permettra de résoudre le second.

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse,


----------



## fanougym (3 Août 2008)

cette fenêtre de création de compte est normale pour une première utilisation.
Par la suite la création de nouveaux comptes se fait par les préférences de mail.

Concernant Gmail, je te conseille de le configurer en Imap
tu pourras alors relever tes mails depuis plusieurs ordis par exemple ....
Très rapide et tout se fait automatiquement dans mail.

Si le problème persiste, fais un test avec une autre adresse gmail ...


----------



## twinworld (3 Août 2008)

j'ai eu des problèmes similaires il y a peu avec un OS 10.3.9 et le Mail qui va avec. Il se trouve que Gmail ne supporte pas Mail 1.3 (il me semble que c'est la version de Mail sous OS 10.3.9) ou alors c'est Mail qui ne supporte pas Gmail... peu importe. 

La solution préconisée : installer Thunderbirds 2.0. Il tourne sous OS 10.3.9 et il contient un panneau de configuration spécial pour Gmail (cette fonctionnalité arrive sous Mail 3 seulement). J'aime pas tellement conseiller d'utiliser une autre application que celle pour laquelle il est demandé de l'aide, mais là c'est une question d'incompatibilité, semblerait-il.


----------



## twinworld (3 Août 2008)

fanougym a dit:


> Concernant Gmail, je te conseille de le configurer en Imap
> tu pourras alors relever tes mails depuis plusieurs ordis par exemple ....
> Très rapide et tout se fait automatiquement dans mail.


une configuration en POP 3 permet aussi de relever ses mails depuis plusieurs ordis. Le danger, avec une configuration en IMAP quand on utilise plusieurs ordi, c'est justement de configurer l'IMAP pour gérer directement le serveur mail, et d'effacer un mail lorsqu'on est dans Mail sur l'ordi du bureau alors que le même mail n'a pas encore été téléchargé sur l'ordi de la maison*. Quand on arrive à la maison, on peut plus le récupérer parce qu'il n'est plus sur le serveur.

* oui, je sais pas pour vous, mais moi sur certaines de mes adresses, je reçois des mails privés et des mails professionnels. Du coup, quand je suis sur l'ordi du boulot, j'efface les mails privés en me disant que j'y répondrai à la maison.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> j'ai eu des problèmes similaires il y a peu avec un OS 10.3.9 et le Mail qui va avec. Il se trouve que Gmail ne supporte pas Mail 1.3


faux!

 mes gmail en imap marchent parfaitement sous panther et Mail 1.3

Par contre il faut bien le regler ( en ligne et sur mail) et comprendre ce qu'est l'imap

et ce qui suit m'incite à penser que chez toi c'est pas encore ca


twinworld a dit:


> une configuration en POP 3 permet aussi de relever ses mails depuis plusieurs ordis.


Ca dépend
tu peux configurer sur plusieurs ordis en pop3
MAIS tu auras des soucis pour harmoniser ce qui se trouvera sur les ordis
un email rapatrié sur Mail  ordi A ne sera pas rapatrié sur Mail  ordi B
un email redigé via Mail ordi A , ne sera pas listé dans envoyé de Mail ordi B 
idem pour les classements dans BAL persos




> Le danger, avec une configuration en IMAP quand on utilise plusieurs ordi, c'est justement de configurer l'IMAP pour gérer directement le serveur mail, et d'effacer un mail lorsqu'on est dans Mail sur l'ordi du bureau alors que le même mail n'a pas encore été téléchargé sur l'ordi de la maison*. Quand on arrive à la maison, on peut plus le récupérer parce qu'il n'est plus sur le serveur.


ca dépend
Avec les réglages par defaut ce n'est pas le cas

c'est que tu as du mal réglé les choses
voir le sujet central imap gmail dans Mail
et en particulier suivre à la lettre le reglage préconisé par l'aide gmail


> * oui, je sais pas pour vous, mais moi sur certaines de mes adresses, je reçois des mails privés et des mails professionnels. Du coup, quand je suis sur l'ordi du boulot, j'efface les mails privés en me disant que j'y répondrai à la maison.


va voir le sujet sur l'imap car semble t-il tu as mal compris ce qu'est l'imap et la conséquence des actions

exemple quand tu effaces un email imap
 Dans les parties imap Mail n'est qu'une fenetre du compte en ligne
en imap tu n'agis pas sur l'ordi mais sur le compte en ligne , le serveur gmail

Si tu veux moduler ( avoir des messages  gardés sur ordi A mais pas sur B 
il faut d'abord les mettre en dur sur l'ordi en question
c'est à dire les mettre dans des BAL persos dans " sur mon mac"
le nom est clair : c'est sur ton mac
et là tu fais comme tu veux
Quandi tu bascules un message de la partie imap  à tes bal perso ( sur mon mac) là c'est une copie en dur dans ton ordi ...en plus
-
la suite on en parle dans le sujet dédié afin d ne pas éparpiller les choses


----------



## twinworld (3 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca dépend
> tu peux configurer sur plusieurs ordis en pop3
> MAIS tu auras des soucis pour harmoniser ce qui se trouvera sur les ordis
> un email rapatrié sur Mail  ordi A ne sera pas rapatrié sur Mail  ordi B
> ...


c'est vrai, j'ai oublié de préciser les aspects d'harmonisation des ordis. C'est parce que, pour ma part, j'ai des ordis à différents endroits sur lesquels je fais des activités différentes. Je ne tiens pas forcément à ce qu'ils soient harmonisés. Pour moi, il est plus important de pouvoir relever partout mes mails que de pouvoir les harmoniser. C'est pour ça que j'ai pas pensé à mentionner cet aspect. Mais j'admets que cela puisse être important pour d'autres. Merci d'avoir complété. 

Après, je ne comprends pas votre remarque. J'écrivais : "_Le danger, avec une configuration en IMAP quand on utilise plusieurs ordi, c'est justement de configurer l'IMAP pour gérer directement le serveur mail_," et vous répondiez


pascalformac a dit:


> ca dépend. Avec les réglages par defaut ce n'est pas le cas


Donc je n'ai pas parlé de réglage par défaut ou non. J'ai justement dit que selon la configuration, on gère directement le serveur, ce que vous confirmez ici  


pascalformac a dit:


> en imap tu n'agis pas sur l'ordi mais sur le compte en ligne , le serveur gmail


tout ce que je relevais, c'était de ne pas oublier ce que vous écriviez plus loin, soit de faire attention à ce qu'on fait dans la fenêtre de réception.


pascalformac a dit:


> Si tu veux moduler ( avoir des messages  gardés sur ordi A mais pas sur B il faut d'abord les mettre en dur sur l'ordi en question. c'est à dire les mettre dans des BAL persos dans " sur mon mac"


Merci d'avoir complété en revenant sur l'utilisation des "BAL persos". C'est vrai que je les utilise assez peu. J'ai pris l'option de configurer mes comptes pour que je ne gère pas directement les serveurs depuis l'application Mail. Ca me fait un filet de sécurité. C'est un choix, il est plus lourd parce que ça demande d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil de temps en temps sur les serveurs pour faire le ménage, mais je préfère travailler comme ça. De ce fait, beaucoup de mes mails restent longtemps dans ma boîte de réception, avant que je ne les archives.


----------



## Mikolka (3 Août 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Mais je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre mon problème.

1) *Twinworld*: vous me proposez d'installer Thunderbirds. Mais est-ce que cela va me permettre de remplir la fonction de Mail? Je m'explique: lorsque je clique sur un lien "contact", sur une page web, je suis automatiquement renvoyé à Mail (la page où je suis supposé donner les informations précédemment décrites) pour écrire un message. La question est: est-ce que je serais renvoyé à Thunderbirds (ou Gmail?) au lieu de Mail, dans cette situation?

2) *Pascalformac*: vous écrivez que Gmail fonctionne très bien avec Mail 1.3 (la version de Panther, pour Mac OS X 10.3.9). Mais je n'arrive pas à détecter ce qui m'empêche de rendre fonctionnel Mail: 


J'ai "enabled IMAP" sur Gmail.



Et je crois remplir correctement la fenêtre sur Apple Mail:
Nom complet: cette case est remplie automatiquement.
Adresse électronique: x @gmail.com
serveur de réception:  imap.gmail.com
IMAP sélectionné
Nom d'utilisateur: j'ai essayé mon adresse "x@gmail.com" et l'adresse avec laquelle j'ai créé le compte (free).
Mot de passe: le mot de passe pour me connecter à Gmail
Serveur d'envoi:  smtp.gmail.com

Je suis navré, mais je ne vois pas où je commets une erreur. Auriez-vous une idée sur mon erreur?
Merci encore à tous pour vos conseils!


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

Mikolka a dit:


> 2) *Pascalformac*: vous écrivez que Gmail fonctionne très bien avec Mail 1.3 (la version de Panther, pour Mac OS X 10.3.9). Mais je n'arrive pas à détecter ce qui m'empêche de rendre fonctionnel Mail:
> 
> 
> J'ai "enabled IMAP" sur Gmail.
> ...


c'est pourtant clairement indiqué sur la page d'aide gmail

inutile de mettre l'adresse free , on parle d'imap gmail

( free peut etre aussi en imap mais ca se passe ailleurs , chez free)
-
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=75725&topic=13294
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=77663

par ailleurs et ceci de mémoire est expliqué  dans le sujet dédié imap gmail dans Mail


> 1- : At this time, it's not possible to enable IMAP while using the basic HTML interface. Please use the standard view to see this option.


1-il ne faut pas prendre la version de presentation html mais la presentation standard

et concernant panther 
2-il vaut mieux regler via firefox 
qui gere bien toutes les options ( pas safari panther)

3- passer par l'option nouvelle version d'interface( choix ancienne-nouvelle en haut à droite)


----------



## Mikolka (6 Août 2008)

Pascalformac:
_c'est pourtant clairement indiqué sur la page d'aide gmail

inutile de mettre l'adresse free , on parle d'imap gmail

( free peut etre aussi en imap mais ca se passe ailleurs , chez free)
-
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/a...25&topic=13294
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/a...y?answer=77663

par ailleurs et ceci de mémoire est expliqué  dans le sujet dédié imap gmail dans Mail
_ _Citation:_
_                              1- : At this time, it's not possible to enable IMAP while using the basic HTML interface. Please use the standard view to see this option.                      _ 
_1-il ne faut pas prendre la version de presentation html mais la presentation standard

et concernant panther 
2-il vaut mieux regler via firefox 
qui gere bien toutes les options ( pas safari panther)

3- passer par l'option nouvelle version d'interface( choix ancienne-nouvelle en haut à droite)_ 

Bonjour,

Vous voyez exactement ce qui ne va pas dans la première phrase: tout est clairement indiqué sur la page de Gmail, l'opération à accomplir est simplissime, et, cependant, cela ne fonctionne pas. 

1) J'ai utilisé l'adresse free pour faire un test, car c'est avec elle que j'ai créée mon compte. Sur la page d'accueil de Google, lorsque je clique sur "Sign out", mon username _est mon adresse chez free_. Mais manifestement, ce n'est pas la bonne pour la configuration d'Apple Mail. 

2) Je suis en version standard chez Gmail.

3) Je suis toujours sous Firefox.

4) Je suis sous la nouvelle version de Gmail.

5) J'ai suivi les conseils qui se trouvent sur la page d'aide Gmail pour configurer mon compte. Mais une précision doit être faite: Apple Mail utilisé par Gmail dans sa présentation est Apple Mail 2, or, je crois (et je n'en sais pas plus puisque toutes les fonctionnalités d'Apple Mail sont désactivées sur mon écran) que ma version est 1.3. La présentation et la configuration ne sont donc pas exactement les mêmes. 

Je ne comprends pas ce qui bloque ma configuration.
Merci pour vos réponses.
Amicalement


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2008)

là où il y a un probleme 


Mikolka a dit:


> ilisé l'adresse free pour faire un test, car c'est avec elle que j'ai créée mon compte.
> Sur la page d'accueil de Google, lorsque je clique sur "Sign out", mon username _est mon adresse chez free_.


une adresse free en log de  gmail en ligne?
ca ce serait une nouveauté mondiale 
une petite capture?


> Mais manifestement, ce n'est pas la bonne pour la configuration d'Apple Mail.


soyons clairs 
De quoi parle ton ?
de gmail en ligne?
de Apple Mail?
d'adresse  free ou d'adresse  gmail?



> 5)  Apple Mail utilisé par Gmail dans sa présentation est Apple Mail 2, or, je crois (et je n'en sais pas plus puisque toutes les fonctionnalités d'Apple Mail sont désactivées sur mon écran) que ma version est 1.3. La présentation et la configuration ne sont donc pas exactement les mêmes.


ce sont les mêmes procedures globales



> Je ne comprends pas ce qui bloque ma configuration.


là
le mélange gmail - free
(en ligne ou sur mail)


----------



## twinworld (6 Août 2008)

Mikolka a dit:


> lorsque je clique sur "Sign out", mon username _est mon adresse chez free_. Mais manifestement, ce n'est pas la bonne pour la configuration d'Apple Mail.


1. sur la page d'accueil de Gmail, pour accéder à la boîte, faut mettre un username. Le vôtre c'est quelque chose comme : gilles.bolomey@free.fr ?

2. si c'est le cas, votre adresse de configuration dans Mail pour réceptionner Gmail serait gilles.bolomey@free.fr@gmail.com
si c'est le cas, est-ce c'est pas le double @ qui foutrait la mouise ??

3. vous dîtes que le login _gilles.bolomey@free.fr_ est une adresse test. Avez-vous reçu des mails que vous souhaitez garder sur cette adresse gmail ? sinon, pourriez-vous tester avec un autre login ? par exemple _gilles.bolomey_


----------



## Mikolka (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour,


1) Je ne crois pas qu'il soit vraiment utile d'utiliser la moquerie à tour de bras, cela fait monter l'émotion des interlocuteurs et cela empêche d'avoir les idées claires:
_une adresse free en log de  gmail en ligne?
ca ce serait une nouveauté mondiale 
une petite capture? _(pascalformac)

2) Vous pensez tous les deux que le mélange de free et de Gmail est l'origine des problèmes.


 Pourquoi Free est-il (était-il) mon username? Avant d'ouvrir un compte Gmail, j'ai créé des blogs chez Blogger. Pour créer des blogs, on m'a demandé une adresse mail valide comme username. Mon adresse chez free s'est donc retrouvée, par défaut, comme "username" pour mon compte Google. C'est pourquoi, pour "log in" sur Gmail, mon username était mon adresse chez free.
J'ai supprimé mon adresse chez free dans mon compte Gmail pour tester l'hypothèse suivant laquelle l'adresse chez free serait le parasite. Il ne me reste donc plus qu'une adresse sur mon compte Google: X@gmail.com. J'ai immédiatement essayé de configurer Gmail. Voici sa réponse:
"Erreur. Le serveur IMAP à "imap.gmail.com" ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et que vous avez saisi les informations correctes dans le champ "Serveur de réception". Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible." 
Réponse identique à tous mes autres essais. 

3) Pascalformac, vous écrivez: 
- _De quoi parle ton ?  de gmail en ligne?  __de Apple Mail? d'adresse  free ou d'adresse  gmail? 
_On parle de la configuration d'Apple Mail. Free était mon username sur Google account. Me demandant, sur Apple Mail, mon username, j'ai essayé mon adresse Gmail et, un moment plus tard, après l'échec de cette tentative, mon username Google qui était une adresse Free.
Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai testé une hypothèse: en suivant à la lettre la configuration d'Apple Mail telle qu'elle est présentée sur Google Help, mon adresse Gmail devait être l'username sur Apple Mail lors de la configuration. Or, après avoir mis mon adresse Gmail sur Apple Mail, ce dernier me renvoie le message que j'ai cité en 2. Sachant le rôle de mon adresse free sur mon "Google account" (à savoir username), j'ai voulu voir si l'adresse free n'était pas prioritaire... Et je me suis trompé. Car j'ai obtenu le même message sur Apple Mail ("Erreur...").

-_"ce sont les mêmes procedures globales"_ Oui, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai écrit "ne sont pas *exactement* les mêmes", au lieu de "ne sont pas les mêmes". La structure est la même, mais il y a des différences. C'est par ce souci de précision, que vous réclamez souvent chez vos interlocuteurs, que j'ai fait cette remarque modulée par un adverbe.

Merci pour vos conseils.
Amicalement,


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2008)

bonjour
tes posts sont difficiles à lire
faudrait apprendre à se servir des divers outils de citations
(c'est automatique et sinon il y a les balises)

il y a eu incomprehension de ta part à divers étapes
( à commencer niveau blogger  et nom de log
blogger est une filiale de google et la creation de compte blogger est lié à un compte google-gmail , et c'est  le pseudo du compte google qui est le choix logique mais pas obligatoire)

l'erreur imap
à 99% une erreur de saisie ou réglage
( dans mail ou en ligne)

1% : serveur vraiment HS ce qui est tès peu probable gmil google etant le reseau privé le plus puissant du monde
rarement en panne ( ou pas longtemps)


----------

